# I know there's more people out there with Hobbies!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We all want to hear about your hobbies and interests! We can learn a lot about each other, and find some more common ground!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I renovate a 1911 stucco Old Mother of a house. (owned for 6 years)
--Completed, front living room, kitchen, downstairs bathroom, completely new plumbing, all new electric (knob and tube is almost gone), two new furnaces, all new windows, all new yard, insulated-
--In Progress, back porch, upstairs bathroom (6 years), dining room, family room, master bedroom, sidewalks. Everything is tore up some where.

Live in the NorthEast where there is more cloud cover and cruddy weather days than there aren't.

Attend daughters volleyball, softball, basketball and other events everyday, there is something sports everyday it seems.
No time for the fishing I love
I help my wife run her business.
I can fix nearly everything
I tear everything apart to see how it works
Ducttape is awesome, as well as Velcro
I love to cook BBQ style
Camping
Beer is good
Single malt 15 year old Scotch is better

During the day I design mechanical systems for Cornell.

Actually I am very busy everyday, but it sounds very boring as I write it here!!! Go figure...

Kevin S


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

In more-or-less order of importance:

1 wife,
2 daughters,
Camping with the 4 of them (yep, one more en route)
home improvement (right now its wainscoting and a new deck, on the heels of a new kitchen)
SCCA Solo2 autocross in my '92 miata

Kevin P.
(The P. because there's another Kevin)


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have been telling myself for a while now that I really need to get a hobby. Besides work and my family there is not much left for anything else except for camping of course. On the weekends when we have nothing scheduled we are out somewhere in the Outback as much as we can.

I am hooked on computer gadgets and I do spend some time messing with them at home and at work. For the last several years I have been itching for a motorcycle. I have wanted one just about all my life and for some reason or another it has not worked out. The major problem I have now is that the wife is really against the idea and that is a major hurdle. I am not yet sure how, but I plan on getting over that hurdle someday. Somehow I am going to win her over to my side.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

ME: #1 Camping!!! (of course)
Girl Scout Leader of 15 girls; Reading, Playing computer games (yahoo is the best - Literati, Dominoes, Pool, Hearts); Animal lover; Collect: Boyd's Bears, Longaberger Baskets, Hallmark Ornaments, Coca-Cola Bottles from different countries.

HUBBY: #1 Camping!!


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Computer Hardware/Software and Networking








Digital Photography & Digital Video








Camping








Snowmobiling








Automobile/Truck Mods Enthusiast








Motorsports Racing








Firefighting








Home Theater Systems








Amateur (HAM) Radio








Skywarn Severe Weather Spotting









And with my free time ... see list above


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Continuing On: Computer added reply without me hitting the button ????

HUBBY - # 1 Camping!!
Firefighting; Woodworking (currently building clubhouse for daughter); Bicycling, and EBAY!!!

DAUGHTER - Camping; Driving Mom insane; Girl Scouts; Piano, Watching TV & Movies; Playing with the dog. Collects: Keychains & Beanie Babies

DOG: Camping, Being with my family ALL THE TIME, Snooping in the trash when my family leaves me,







, Giving High Fives for treats!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hobbies.... in no particular order









For me(Monette) it is:

Playing on the water... Love my SeaDoo '00 GTX DI (Direct Injected) 3-seater









Showing Dogs, attending shows even when not entered















In training- 6mth old Bernese Mountain Dog "Mountain Breeze Fear Naught" aka "Luke" 
Also will be showing his mom soon.

Raising tropical fish- Angels, Discus, Rams and Sterbai Corys. Downsized for summer travels etc...only running 7 tanks (3-50gal, 1-65gal, 1-80gal, and couple of 20's) right now and not raising fry at the moment. Relaxing winter hobby.

Playing in the snow goes with the winter activities









Oh and we love theme parks







try to go to as many as possible. Traveling, site seeing as much as possible. We love to hike up to area waterfalls (just need more time to do that) We try to do that around camping trips too.

Trying to balance that with camping trips in the Outback keeps us with a full schedule. Then add kids into the mix....









Kids... Daughter-Girl Scouts
#1 Son-soccer
#2 Son-3yrs old going on 16...pretty much rules us all









And for Don, well, that would be all the above (maybe not as much of the dog showing, but trying to convert him







) He is okay with it but I'm pretty much addicted







But all the rest and then of course the Sea Ray boat.

And being a software guy he is into all 'puters, high tech gadgets. Guess you could call him a definite high tech geek. Along with being a huge photo nut, digital cameras and all that.









I am sure there is plenty I am forgetting but those are some of the primary hobbies sunny


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Snowmobiling ( club president ) 
Camping 
Fishing with my kids


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's see,

Outbackers.com

Tropical fishkeeping, although not nearly as heavy into it as NWcamper2, sounds like quite a setup you've got there!!

camping and tinkering with the trailer

running the business my brother and I own takes up most of the other time

Mike


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

SCRAPBOOKING!!!
so much that i had to become a consultant!!
also love sports, soccer and football........go packers!!

the 4 kids seem to be a hobby in itself. camping is the greatest too.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Um, Excuse me.

I enjoy having a big diversity of people taking part in this website. We've got people from all over the US and Canada doing a wide variety of jobs and hobbies. It's very interesting getting all of these different view points. Some people like camping in camprounds with full hookups, some like boondocking. It's really great. Some have kids, some are empty nesters. Some are new campers, some have been doing it all their lives. Some like sports, some think reading is exercise. Newly weds and seasoned couples.

I can learn something from just about everyone who takes part in a thread.

But do we really need any Packers fans?????





















Can they really have anything useful to add?????























Go Bears!!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Packers?...Bears?

In the imortal words of that Great American, Homer Simpson.....














!


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

well lets see....

scrapbooking
woodworking (I have a wood shop)
metal detecting
gardening ( perennial flowers)
crafting of all kind....clay,quilting,
completly redoing a 1910 farm house
4 wheeling (3)
boating 
fishing
softball
camping
EBAY

love collecting old country stuff, OLD COOKIE CUTTERS

Kim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well lets see, you mean there is more to life can camping? With two boys 6/9 I manage to keep very busy with them, neither are sports nuts so we spend a lot of time just being as a family doing our thing. I'm an avid Univ. Oregon Duck football and KC Chiefs fan so come fall I try to be around for the big games and best of my wife loves football even more than I do. We also are big Disney fans, having been annual pass holders for Disneyland and are planning another trip to Disney World probably for Christmas. I enjoy working around the house and I've been working on bringing some life back to a 1988 Chrysler LeBaron CTC convertible that my mom owned. After making a lot of moves (OR-WA-MO-CA-WA) we're finally feeling settled in and looking forward to digging our heels in place for awhile.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Camping,Fishing,Softball tournaments, yard selling (BUYING)







, and playing ball with our 17 month boy!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Wife & Kids
Camping
Mods, Mods, Mods
Scuba Diving
Ski Jumping
Old Car restoration (66 Mustang)
Golf (Not very good at it but I really enjoy it)

Teaching kids about engineering things (Grades 1-9)
SAE Past Chair for Ontario Section
Virtual Classroom
SAE Formula Racing

Keeping it short and simply

Thor


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Jeeping (We own a 1949 Willys CJ3A)

Drummer in a blues/southern rock band

Fly Fishing/ tying own flies

Biggest hobby: our 1 year old daughter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cruising...(ocean)
Canoeing
Camping & OUTBACKS... (of course)
Surfing...(the net!)
All Things Buffett...(Jimmy that is!)
SCUBA
Skiing
Hiking


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Gardening (summer)
Photography (all the time)
Woodworking (winter)
Crafting (fall and winter)
RV'ing (summer and fall)
Hiking (summer and Fall)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I restore old tractors when I get a chance. Maybe I should say rebuild because I don't bring them up to show quality, but make them pretty close to new and then use them. I've restored an International Cub Cadet, John Deere Model 40, working on a John Deere MC, and have a Caterpillar 2-ton waiting in the wings. I'm trying acquire a John Deere 420, but haven't had much luck yet. Anyone have one by chance?

1961 Cub Cadet
1954 John Deere Model 40 - Before
1954 John Deere Model 40 After
1950 John Deere Model MC


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Camping of course! Touring US following scenic byways (Thats why we have a camper). We teach so have 8 weeks each summer. 
The only plan for our travels is to collect stamps in our National Parks Passport books. This becomes an extremely a__retentive hobby. We have driven a couple of hundred miles out of the way to visit a remote national monument or park so we can get the stamp. It's a great hobby because you learn a lot of history and it forces you off the main tracks to actually see the country. This summer we got stamps for Appomattox Court House, Fort McHenry, Booker T. Washington Birthplace, WWII memorial, Andrew Johnson's Home, George Washington's birthplace, Cowpens NB, and King's Mt NB just to mention a few. We also collect hatpins from the places we visit and put them in frames in our Hall as records of our travels. 
Debbie also collects "Tacky Pens" (some folks call them "slide pens" )You know, the clear ballpoint pens with a little bear or ship etc. that slides up and down in a liquid tube inside the pen. Tacky pens are getting hard to find now a days though so she branched out to pressed pennies.
We also love movies (our DVD collection is getting close to 190) reading Science fiction and EATING local foods when we travel (Chesapeake Crab Cakes were the highlight this summer. I used to build Military miniatures but have not had time for that since starting to teach school 5 years ago.
I bought a Sony W1 camera and telescopic lens and am starting to play aroud with photography. I really like taking panoramas and using digital editing to stitch the photos together.
Our kids are all grown so we have the leisure to just wander each summer.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> The only plan for our travels is to collect stamps in our National Parks Passport books.


I've never heard of this stamp thing. Tell me more please! They have a url?


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Lets see,

Fishing, Hunting, model trains, riding bikes with Scooter, camping of course, dutch ovens, the wife likes scrapbooking, she also colects Marvin the Martain and Star Trek STUFF, scooter draws veggie tales every where he can. Oh yea and motorcycles. We are life time members of the Gold Wing Road Riders Assoc. (GWRRA). We have had 6 Gold Wings and all but one have had over 100k miles before we got rid of them. I also restore old motorcycles. This is how we got started camping, with a Quick Camp that is a mini pop up that pulls behind the bike. the wife and I pulled it behind 3 different bikes and saw most of the eastern US with it. We now have a sidecar so the three of us can ride together. LIC plate says WE3RID


----------



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

MY HOBBY IS
DEER HUNTING,
DEER HUNTING AND DEER HUNTING WITH MY MATHEWS SWITCHBACK...
DID I MENTION DEER HUNTING,
DEER HUNTING WITH MY THOMPSON CENTER ENCORE WITH ITS CUSTOM MADE 12 GAUGE SLUG BARREL..
DEER HUNTING WITH THE TOMPSON CENTER ENCORE BLACKPOWDER BARREL..
BOY DO I LIKE DEER HUNTING
IM IN THE WOODS ALL YEAR EVEN AFTER DEER SEASON ENDS...
OH YES I HAVE A WIFE AND 2 KIDS
1 GIRL 11 AND A SON 15
THEY LOVE THE WOODS TOO AND CAMPING IN OUR 21RS OUTBACK
FROM SEPTEMBER 15TH TILL JANUARY 30TH IM DEER HUNTING AND CAMPING WHEN POSSIBLE
AND ON SUNDAYS I WATCH THE PITTSBURGH STEELERS ON DIRECT TV
I ALSO LIKE TO FISH WITH MY KIDS,THEY DONT SEEM TO INTERESTED IN HUNTING.
I ALSO LIKE BEER!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Scrapbooking - always have multiple family albums, mini albums, gift albums, cards etc on the go...... 
Watching/accompanying the kids in their various persuits (way too many to mention)
Church activities
Reading in peace & quiet (rare commodity around here!)
doing anything active outdoors

DH loves to scuba dive but trips have been few and far between of late
house projects (not so sure if this is a hobby but it certainly takes up a lot of time!)
mountain biking
hiking - anything outdoorsy

We love to live life and have fun doing so many different things with our family.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a "professional" blackjack card counter. Unfortunately, I've been barred from play at a few Vegas casinos, but the rest are fair game!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Off-roading. I own a 2006 Yamaha WR450F, and love it. I have owned dirt bikes for the past 20 years, but this is my first brand new one !!









Camping. Mostly boon docking in the desert. Only recently have we been doing more campground / full hookup camping. This full hook up thing is not so bad ...









High Power Rocketry. How can you go wrong with fire, smoke, and noise !!









Adult pleasures. Cigars, beer, and scotch.









And most recently I have taken up bbq'ing in a large smoker. Gonna take a bit getting use too...









Oh, and I LOVE watching my Anaheim Ducks play hockey !!! I have been a HUGE fan since the 95-96 season !!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Morgueman said:


> I'm a "professional" blackjack card counter. Unfortunately, I've been barred from play at a few Vegas casinos, but the rest are fair game!


We need to set up a nice trip to Alantic City NJ for you......

Gary


----------



## PhilnKat (May 16, 2007)

Hobbies?? let me see, besides camping, we are:
1.restoring a 1959 vintage yellowstone 19' camper
2.restoring a 195??? 10' shasta camper
3. restoring 2 1951 chevrolet 3800 pickups (tow vehic les for the campers)
4.restoring a 1946 chevrolet 3/4 ton pickup
5. restoring a 1955 willies wagon (Wifes)
6. collect and refinish antique furniture
7. civil war relic hunter
8. ride harleys and just got back from lil sturgis in kentucky
9.NOT TO MENTION that i own a ful time business and my part of that business is designing and building unique furniture for log homes.
10. we need something else to do also

Phil & Kathy Faircloth
23'KRs
06 Dodge 1500 mega cab w/ hemi
04 road king


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Most time consuming hobby is reading this forum.








Getting kicks from old threads being resurrected.








Grankids.








Camping.








Law and Order reruns.








Relaxing.
























And pretty much whatever I want to do.







(that is, when the DW lets me).

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a daughter in college. I have a son getting ready for college. What hobbies?

I also have a career - it's enjoyable but is sucks time, especially the last couple years!

Actually, I do have a couple:

Reef tank - 55Gal.








Camping and travel (we'll be doing WDW later this year, Hawaii earlier this year)
Photography - Digital Rebel with a bunch of lenses
Woodworking - most of a shop with no real shop set up in this house (it's on its way! Of course it has been on its way for 10 years now.







)
Gardening (love to do hardscape!)
Reading (all kinds - library of over 2000 books)

Before I had kids I used to:
Golf
Fly fish (yup, I tied my own too!)
Skiing (lost the ability when I got hit by a truck)
Archery
Martial arts (see skiing)

What I'd like to add:
Jeeping (can't - physical limitations like the skiing)
Astronomy (mama says no more expensive toys)
Scuba
RV Touring (motorhome with a toad)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well....

Me:
Camping has always been a big one
FOOTBALL! (37 Days till Duck Football! GO DUCKS!- 43 Days till the NFL Seaon Starts! GO PATS!)
Trail / Dune / Dirt Riding

That is all we have time for cause we spend all of our time getting ready to go camping, riding or to football games...

Edit: opps - I forgot - we prefer Boondocking or Dry Camping. Our favorite is sand camping - haven't taken the OB into the Dunes yet, but plan to this Fall.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Paul: Hunting, hiking, hockey (NJ Devils, Pittsburgh Penguins), fishing, anything with wood (carving, finishing, building furniture, cabinets, constantly mind building and creating, or problem solving), collecting rocks, NASCAR, racing in general, collecting guns and knives, spending time with me (yep, he really does), hiking with me and our Tybee, Liberty, Muffee, traveling, lighthouses, not shopping.

Amy: Hockey, gymnastics, auto racing, hiking with Hubby and girls, traveling, walking, bike riding, collecting rocks, shopping, lighthouses, spending alone time with my puppies, shopping, shopping, shopping, on-line scrap-booking, taking pictures of things I won't remember in the future, shopping, writing and drawing, shopping, Mustangs, volleyball (participant sport), my husband is fun to be around when he is not cranky, visiting my Dad (he is 87) in Florida, shopping, listening to music, spending time researching on the computer


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hubby & I both enjoy traveling and photography (Canon Elan 7e film 35mm SLR and Canon 20d Digital SLR Cameras - not to mention a variety of lenses, flash, and accessories we share between the two cameras). Even our kids have picked up the travel bug and enjoy taking pictures!

I also enjoy gardening, scrapbooking, rubber stamping, cardmaking, and other paper crafts. My daughter like's to do "Stampin' Up" with mommy!

Hubby enjoys soccer, computer gaming, and wood-working. And rough-and-tumbling around with the kids.

We are ALL die-hard SEAHAWKS fans (unless they're playing GreenBay Packers - in which case I turn into a cheesehead)!


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

Hobbies...

Red Sox & NE Patriots (I am from Maine).
Boating of all kinds -- power boating (Arima Sea Ranger 21), kayaks, small boat sailing & rowing --mostly Casco Bay & mid coast regions.
Photography 
Travel 
Camping of course
Fly fishing 
Visiting our son in Chicago and daughter in DC
Events at our youngest daughter's college -- Bates 
Landscaping (my quest to replace lawn with gardens)
Ohio State Football -- go buckeyes!
That's all for now -- work keeps interfering with my hobby expansion plans.

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, when I have time I like:
Photography (goes well with camping)
Woodworking (good for the winter months)


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Reading, cooking, gardening, Girl Scout leader, Cub Scout leader, camping, geocaching.

Jessica


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a neat thread!

OK, here goes (in no particular order):








Information Technology (consulting, computers, networks, software development, training, web design)- was my full-time employment for about 15 years.







Handyman - home repair, commercial maintenance, home remodeling, Kitchen Design (certified Instructor), construction management.







Global Positioning Systems and Geographic Information Systems - Taught classes for GPS for beginners thru advance - just learning the GIS side. I have over 10,000 waypoints, most verified for Points of Interest (POI) in Montana alone. I'm currently writing 4 different books/cds on various Montana rivers which will have GPS points and maps.
- Digital photography - own several cameras and software packages. Have taught and served as a consultant. Have expanded to include digital videography.







Flyfishing - tie flies (poorly), teach flycasting, organize fly fishing trips in Montana. Own two driftboats.







Floating - both recreational and whitewater - own six rafts, one fishing cataraft, and one two-person fishing cataraft. Actually provide rental services (Tripp's River Rentals). Includes repairing rafts for others.







ATV riding - Tekla's 2006 Suzuki King Quad 700, but I get to drive.







Dog training - Tekla, 3 year old, female, yellow labrador - mainly for Hunt tests (both AKC and NAHRA) but may try field trials next year.








Hunting - both Elk and upland birds - Tekla thinks this hobby is her's and she is just sharing it with me.) We don't call getting deer really hunting because there are so many.

- Woodworking - building furniture, cabinets, finish carpentry, lathe work








Welding fabrication - this is a new hobby and is a kick - made baskets and racks for the 4-wheeler, new seat for drift boat, yard fence, dog kennel and much more. After 20 years of woodworking the welder opened up a whole new world!








Lay Minister - when requested I'll sub for a minister who is on vacation, sick, or at school or conventions.






















Outback Mods - many done so far and many more to go.








Rving - in an an Outback 28 KRS - yep a Rooer!
- Camping - In a tent no less








Outdoor product testing - GPSs, tents, BBQs, rafts, dutch ovens, camping accessories, pack stoves and anything else sent me for evaluation. I write articles or prepare vignettes for the local television stations. Also am involved it some product engineering.
- Collecting and making knives.

- Varmit Hunting - gophers, prairie dogs, coyotes etc.

- Handgun shooting - picked up as a result of my old law enforcement days.

- Reloading - couldn't afford to do all the shooting if I bought commercial loads.

- Outdoor cooking - especially Dutch Oven and BBQing.

Oh the dashes were a substitute for the emoticons since I exceeded the limit.









Uh, is there anything else?

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

vdub said:


> I restore old tractors when I get a chance. Maybe I should say rebuild because I don't bring them up to show quality, but make them pretty close to new and then use them. I've restored an International Cub Cadet, John Deere Model 40, working on a John Deere MC, and have a Caterpillar 2-ton waiting in the wings. I'm trying acquire a John Deere 420, but haven't had much luck yet. Anyone have one by chance?
> 
> 1961 Cub Cadet
> 1954 John Deere Model 40 - Before
> ...


Ok this is cool! Every year at Stephen foster in fl. They have a antique tractor show. Its Great!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Either Tripp is retired, or independently wealthy. Wow, that's a lot of hobbies.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

TrippHammer said:


> Welding fabrication - this is a new hobby and is a kick - made baskets and racks for the 4-wheeler, new seat for drift boat, yard fence, dog kennel and much more. After 20 years of woodworking the welder opened up a whole new world!
> 
> Tripp


I've thought many times of taking this up - I always thought it was a natural extension of the woodworking hobby. There have been many times I've wanted to build a garden structure calling for metal work and wished I had the tools and skill - MANY times!

Tripp, how did you get started? Any formal fabrication classes or just T&E?

BBB


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been pretty busy for the last couple of years but I enjoy....

-Camping
-Visiting new places (with our Outback)
-Large Scale Ship modelling (current projects is a 7' 8.75" Aegis Cruiser and my 6th 3' Revell USS 
Constitution 
-Fishing
-PC based strategy games
-Harrassing my Wife
-Harrassing Wolfwood
-Rally's
-Home improvement projects
(And if I get brave enough a few more mod's to the Rolling Suite)

Eric


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Not in any particular order, Dan and I both enjoy golf, swimming, nice dinners out with friends, spending quality time with good friends and family, New York State wine collecting and tasting, and travelling, especially in the Outback.

He enjoys boating (has a 21' center console Seaswirl fishing boat), shopping (believe it or not), deer hunting, home improvement, largemouth, smallmouth and striped bass fishing. He can fix, build or put together almost anything, except if it has a motor.

I enjoy reading, singing in choir, photography, cooking, playing with and training our dogs, shopping, gardening, walking, playing on the computer, collecting bears (mostly Boyds), selling on ebay and I am a volunteer treasurer for my church.

Like alot of us, work kinda gets in the way.


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Camping of course
music
playing guitar
playing in my rock band SLOPPY JALOPY








Fishing
fixing just about anything
renovation projects
oh yea, watching football and waiting for the EAGLES to win a superbowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

